# Handel: Water Music; Fireworks Music



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

John Eliot Gardiner / English Baroque Soloists
Handel: Water Music; Fireworks Music

Release Date March 13, 2012
Duration01:01:42
Genre
Classical
Styles
Orchestral


----------

